# 7x14 vs 7x16 Trailer



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

How noticeable is that extra 2 feet for you guys?


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen lots guys with the 14 footers and well I went to a 7x18.... next one is going to be 8.5x20.... don't short yourself the two feet...just don't........


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm with Alask101,go with the 16' minimum. The 18' would be even nicer:thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a 12'. Go 16'. And make sure it is a 10k minimum GVWR.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Just got a 14' and would have gotten a 16' if I had the space. Pretty tight quarters with my trailer and truck in the drive way.

But I will always want that extra 2'. Yes it makes a difference.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 14' tandem axle trailer. For what I do it is plenty plus I was limited with what I could park at home. I knew a 16' would be too much agravation parking it at home. I don't pull it too often but when I do most of what I do is residential so parking at customer homes is a factor also.
I would suggest going with a 16' if you have the truck to pull it and stop it. The space to park it. Parking at jobsite is no issue. Do you intend to work out of it or just haul equipment etc etc. 
If all is equal then it never hurts to get more than you need, I suppose i would consider how much extra I would be willing to pay mind you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Guess it depends on how much room you have and how many tools you have. I got a lot of tools and have no issue getting them into my trailer and still having a work bench to work from and stroage space and this is with a 7x14 but I couldn't go with a 16 even if I wanted to. Its a struggle to get my trailer into most places around this area and I'm not even in a area with tight streets. As an example the current house I'm at I'm parked at the back of there drive. I can't park on the street as I block the mail box to 2 houses and it's quicker to set up my trailer in the drive and leave it there. If my trailer was another 2ft longer they wouldn't be able to get out the drive or back into the garage I'm next to and because this is a common way the houses around here are laid out its like this for most houses I work at. The their issue is the slopes on the drives. Some are steep and the rear of my trailer scrapes most drives as it is before I'm even of the street so the extra length would stop me even getting intot he drives.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Main reason I'm asking is because I currently have a 6x12 and an E350 that hauls it because I need the space of the van and trailer. There are quite a few jobs where I need too much equipment out there.

Now the van is paid for but it gets 7 miles to the gallon when pulling the trailer and costs $80 a month extra in insurance. I'm thinking in order to save money long term, it would be smarter to sell the van while I can still get money out of it and sell my trailer.

This way, I can get a larger one that can fit everything I need for a job and not need to bring the van to a job for a mitre saw and brake.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

if u have room go bigger. i have 7x14, things are getting tight.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

Pick what you think you need and then add two feet. I never have troubles parking...I just take the spaces and don't care...lol. I also have no parking signs and reserve my space a day ahead.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

May want to consider the 8.5' wide


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I upgraded from a 6'x12' to a 7'x14' and there is a lot more space. My new trailer is also alot taller so now I can stand up in it. 
No easy decision deciding which is the most economical approach when it come to selling and buying vehicle to get the right combination. Sometimes we over think it but if the trailer will be pulled almost daily then it pays to get it right. 
My thinking would be if the E350 is paid for and not costing an arm and a leg in maintenance and repairs then I would be leaning towards keeping it and investing in the right trailer.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

My truck can pull anything, so that's not the big deal.

I just hate having that van sit, paying insurance on it just to use it two - three days a week to haul equipment and then spending over $100 to fill it up.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Got a 8x20 now , being it is my work shop too it is now getting to small. Personally I would stay with a wider one. Just seems the 7 wide are to small. 

Seems like no matter what one buys it always end up being to small.


----------



## BCULP2 (May 31, 2006)

I have a 14' enclosed trailer. Go for the 16' if you can. You will use the extra space.

Most importantly, make sure you get one that is tall enough to stand up in.


----------



## Steve57 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a 14' now. I was looking to replace it with another 14' heavy duty trailer. By the time I upgraded to 10,000 lb and added some other options, I could get the 16' for the same price.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a 8.5x20 enclosed and a 7x16 enclosed, go at LEAST 16' long, you'll be happier. If you can get ahold of 8' or 8.5' wide then do it, you'll like the extra room. 

I've had 2 different 6x12's in the past and the bigger ones are far better.


----------



## ram360 (Jan 16, 2013)

7 x 16 v nose here but it's 18' if I include the v. I have a bench built there. I'm glad I didn't go smaller. I have just enough space for everything I need. Anything bigger and it would be an issue making into some of the smaller residential areas I work in where parking is very limited.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

BCULP2 said:


> I have a 14' enclosed trailer. Go for the 16' if you can. You will use the extra space.
> 
> Most importantly, make sure you get one that is tall enough to stand up in.


Agreed


----------

